# Genuine Custom guitar builder



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

This company is doing it right.
Any scale length
Any string number options
Any pickup options on any guitar
Choice of bolt on/neck through/set net on any body

You can create any mutant guitar your hearts desire.
A tele les paul
3 P90 strat

They would be a miracle ray of sunshine if they were only Canadian
Halo® Custom Guitars


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

It looks pretty good. I doubt they are any better than Warmoth. The price looks about the same as well, which is pretty decent for a custom guitar.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

I never thought of them as better than......."insert name here"
Just the true customization aspect really impressed me


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Looks cool. I would compare them to Carvin/Kiesel more than Warmoth. Warmoth only sells parts, not completed guitars.

I really wish there were places like these in Canada. There just doesn't seem to be enough of a market up here.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

jbealsmusic said:


> Looks cool. I would compare them to Carvin/Kiesel more than Warmoth. *Warmoth only sells parts, not completed guitars.*
> 
> I really wish there were places like these in Canada. There just doesn't seem to be enough of a market up here.


I think you have Warmoth confused with another company. They have been building custom guitars for a long time with a number of them showing up here on the forum.

Warmoth Custom Guitar Parts - Custom bass and guitar bodies and necks


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

Steadfastly said:


> I think you have Warmoth confused with another company. They have been building custom guitars for a long time with a number of them showing up here on the forum.
> 
> Warmoth Custom Guitar Parts - Custom bass and guitar bodies and necks


Warmoth will custom build you anything within a narrow field. 
They won't assemble the guitar for you.
Essentially Warmoth sells guitar/bass kits


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Steadfastly said:


> I think you have Warmoth confused with another company. They have been building custom guitars for a long time with a number of them showing up here on the forum.
> 
> Warmoth Custom Guitar Parts - Custom bass and guitar bodies and necks


Not confused at all. They don't build custom guitars. They build and sell the parts for you to assemble a guitar yourself. Big difference. No matter how high the quality of the parts are, the final assembly and setup is of utmost importance to getting a great final result.

I have nothing against Warmoth. In fact, my main guitar uses a Warmoth body.

That's beside the point. Whether it is a Warmoth/BYO or a Carvin/Kiesel/Halo; I always wanted to be able to order something custom and affordable like that in Canada.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

jbealsmusic said:


> Not confused at all. They don't build custom guitars. They build and sell the parts for you to assemble a guitar yourself. Big difference. No matter how high the quality of the parts are, the final assembly and setup is of utmost importance to getting a great final result.
> 
> I have nothing against Warmoth. In fact, my main guitar uses a Warmoth body.
> 
> That's beside the point. Whether it is a Warmoth/BYO or a Carvin/Kiesel/Halo; I always wanted to be able to order something custom and affordable like that in Canada.


Actually, they do. I have priced one.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> Actually, they do. I have priced one.


Did they build it for you?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Halo actually had a terrible rep because they built atrociously bad guitars. They have since restarted and are trying to do better, but I don't know a single person online or in person who's ordered one.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

jbealsmusic said:


> I really wish there were places like these in Canada. There just doesn't seem to be enough of a market up here.


i see this alot, but i don't believe it. anytime there is a product you can't get here or is ridiculously expensive people like to sigh and wonder why no canadians are doing it. 
well, it's not the market. it's canadians. canadians can ship outside of their country like anyone else can. make a good product at a good price, it will sell.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Steadfastly said:


> Actually, they do. I have priced one.


I think maybe we're unintentionally talking past each other. When I say custom guitar, I mean a finished/assembled product that has been professionally set up prior to getting into the customer's hands. Unless Warmoth has changed something in the past 6 months, they don't do that. What they sell are custom parts for you to assemble and set up yourself.

Two people could buy the same parts and end up with guitars of pretty different quality. That final assembly and set up is an important step.



cheezyridr said:


> i see this alot, but i don't believe it. anytime there is a product you can't get here or is ridiculously expensive people like to sigh and wonder why no canadians are doing it.
> well, it's not the market. it's canadians. canadians can ship outside of their country like anyone else can. make a good product at a good price, it will sell.


True. But, making a good product at a *good* price requires a lot of volume. Without the volume or reputation already in place, the overhead is pretty overwhelming to get that kind of business rolling.

With time, a growing reputation, and good long term planning, it will happen in Canada by someone. And I can't wait!


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

Budda said:


> Halo actually had a terrible rep because they built atrociously bad guitars. They have since restarted and are trying to do better, but I don't know a single person online or in person who's ordered one.


I did a google search after you posted this......Their rep is pretty tarnished, but I could not find any really bad comments after 2013. Most of the problems seems to have happened from 2008-20013.

Not sure if I'm willing to spend 1400-2000, without a real solid money back statement.


----------



## PTWamps (Aug 5, 2016)

jbealsmusic said:


> I think maybe we're unintentionally talking past each other. When I say custom guitar, I mean a finished/assembled product that has been professionally set up prior to getting into the customer's hands. Unless Warmoth has changed something in the past 6 months, they don't do that. What they sell are custom parts for you to assemble and set up yourself.
> 
> Two people could buy the same parts and end up with guitars of pretty different quality. That final assembly and set up is an important step.
> 
> ...



There are some very good middlemen here in Canada, such as Alain Rivard who can affordably customize and assemble a parts-based guitar so that it looks and plays like a custom shop instrument. His refinishes, seen close up, are better than recent Gibson's, and his relic jobs (if that's your thing) look like actual wear, as opposed to Fender's mediocre "road-worn" look.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Imre de Jonge builds custom electrics


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

djmarcelca said:


> I did a google search after you posted this......Their rep is pretty tarnished, but I could not find any really bad comments after 2013. Most of the problems seems to have happened from 2008-20013.
> 
> Not sure if I'm willing to spend 1400-2000, without a real solid money back statement.


That seems like a lot of money for something that gives the 'Jay Turser with a funky twist' impression. The same cash, and less, can be spent on US made guitars with a much better reputation and resale value.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

vadsy said:


> That seems like a lot of money for something that gives the 'Jay Turser with a funky twist' impression. The same cash, and less, can be spent on US made guitars with a much better reputation and resale value.


I've never seen anywhere else that gives the flexibility that these guys do.
You can create anything you want, that not many if anyone gives.

Mutant LP with tele pickups? Can be done
Mutant Strat with 3 P90's and a Tune o matic? Can be done.
A HSS Mutant SG? They do that. (Although it more resembles the ESP Viper)

Set/Bolt/Neck through options? 
Can't get that at Warmoth
Not at Mighty Mite.
Fender/Gibson Custom shop are not true custom guitars, You get a very limited set of options they are willing to build for you


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

djmarcelca said:


> I've never seen anywhere else that gives the flexibility that these guys do.
> You can create anything you want, that not many if anyone gives.
> 
> Mutant LP with tele pickups? Can be done
> ...


The LP with Tele pickups is a popular configuration, Fano does that and I'm sure others do as well.
Strat with P-90's is available from Fender and pretty much any partscaster manufacturer.
The mutant SG I can't think of as easy as the others so maybe they have that market cornered. 

I'm just thinking that if I'm after something different I'll consider a popular make first, be it a partscaster type or a boutique outfit. This seems like they'll try for a while and fold in a year or two leaving worthless guitars in your hands and on the used market. Do you remember Sparrow? I hope I got that right but I'm sure it doesn't matter, many names have tried. They put together stuff from overseas and marketed it as made in Canada, asked a lot of money for it and it was worthless on the turnaround but the quality wasn't great to begin with. I'm sorry but I have to consider the resale value or that the initial asking price is justified with some pedigree and staying power, theses guys look like they're making copies of popular guitars and asking 3 grand for them without telling me why I should pay that.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I would not give halo a cent personally.

Find a reputable builder and wait the 1-3 years and spend the $4k+.

If you want a truly custom guitar of good quality, usually you will pay a lot and wait even longer. Sure some styles are easier to build, but buyer beware anything custom, from a business, at $1500.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

jbealsmusic said:


> True. But, making a good product at a *good* price requires a lot of volume. Without the volume or reputation already in place, the overhead is pretty overwhelming to get that kind of business rolling.
> 
> With time, a growing reputation, and good long term planning, it will happen in Canada by someone. And I can't wait!


i hope it does. but it won't happen as long as people are waiting for it to be an easy buck. especially because all manufacturers regardless of their pedigree will be making and selling fewer guitars as boomers age, and rock dies out




vadsy said:


> I'm sorry but I have to consider the resale value or that the initial asking price is justified with some pedigree and staying power, theses guys look like they're making copies of popular guitars and asking 3 grand for them without telling me why I should pay that.


asking for good resale on a custom built guitar you may as well trade your cow for magic beans.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

jbealsmusic said:


> I think maybe we're unintentionally talking past each other. When I say custom guitar, I mean a finished/assembled product that has been professionally set up prior to getting into the customer's hands. Unless Warmoth has changed something in the past 6 months, they don't do that. What they sell are custom parts for you to assemble and set up yourself.


If you look on their site, unless I'm missing something, they assemble the guitar for you. You can do it yourself but they do put the guitars together. They have a number of samples of custom guitars for sale, completely finished.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> asking for good resale on a custom built guitar you may as well trade your cow for magic beans.


Again for the folks in the back.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

cheezyridr said:


> asking for good resale on a custom built guitar you may as well trade your cow for magic beans.


Some are better than others, Halo is the Jay Turser of 'custom' guitars.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Budda said:


> I would not give halo a cent personally.
> 
> Find a reputable builder and wait the 1-3 years and spend the $4k+.
> 
> If you want a truly custom guitar of good quality, usually you will pay a lot and wait even longer. Sure some styles are easier to build, but buyer beware anything custom, from a business, at $1500.


I wanted a neck built for me by a custom builder in Niagara Falls. In asking around, including on this forum, the guy had a very good reputation. When I asked him about the price and quoted him Warmoth's price for the very same thing, he told me they make very good stuff and he can't compete on the price because they make many compared to him making one at a time. He didn't claim to have a better product but just said it took him a lot longer to produce the same thing. I told him I understood and moved on.

The point is custom is custom. Specs are specs. If you ask for a something built a certain way with specific materials and one guy takes forever and someone else can do it much quicker (and thus for a lot less money), what is the difference?


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

PTWamps said:


> There are some very good middlemen here in Canada, such as Alain Rivard who can affordably customize and assemble a parts-based guitar so that it looks and plays like a custom shop instrument. His refinishes, seen close up, are better than recent Gibson's, and his relic jobs (if that's your thing) look like actual wear, as opposed to Fender's mediocre "road-worn" look.


Yeah, there are tons of great guys like him across the country. Skilled luthiers who will make a guitar really sing! I've seen some pretty incredible examples since getting the business rolling.

The problem is, many of the people who are attracted to places like BYO, USACG, Warmoth, and Carvin/Kiesel are attracted to the very simple and fast method of placing an order. A simple form where you just pick all the features you want and maybe even see a visual example of what the final product might look like. It tells you how much each feature will cost as you add them, gives you an accurate final quote for price and build time, and allows you to pay right away to get your guitar started. You can have your custom guitar dreamed up, priced out, and ordered in the span of minutes. A very well known reputation, decent pricing (for custom work), and a lot of customizable options certainly helps.

There are a few key reasons why some people would consider ordering from the above type of business, rather than a private luthier.
1) Price - Most of the time, rightfully so, a private luthier will charge some seemingly obscene amount for a custom guitar. It may very well be the going rate for the requested job from a private luthier, but it is usually far out of most people's price range.
2) Difficulty ordering - Most private luthiers have a much more lengthy process for getting a custom guitar started, let alone finished. Lots of phone calls and/or emails back and forth. Some would see that as a good thing, but others just find it inconvenient.
3) Long build times - Maybe less so than the first two, but build times with a private luthier are all over the place. The better ones can give an accurate quote and stick to the time frame. But sometimes that time frame is many months, sometimes a year or more.
4) Reputation (or lack thereof) - It's generally hard to find good info on a private luthier, aside from that luthier's own advertising and web-presence (if they even have one). It also is a problem that literally anyone can call themselves a luthier and start a website saying they build custom guitars. From an anonymous customer's perspective, aside from a few key red flags to look for there's very little way to determine whether or not the person they are dealing with will get their guitar built on time, on budget, or to a decent standard of quality. Since most luthiers charge at least 50% up front just to get the build started, that's potentially money that could be lost forever if you happen to get a "bad" one.

I'm not trying to knock private luthiers. All of the above are not inherently "bad" things, just inconveniences for the potential customer. In fact, I wish the good luthiers got a lot more credit than they do. Then it would be easier to determine who is worth looking at and who isn't.



djmarcelca said:


> I've never seen anywhere else that gives the flexibility that these guys do.
> You can create anything you want, that not many if anyone gives.


Pretty well any full time private luthier can do the same thing, and probably much more. But, with the added inconveniences mentioned above.



Steadfastly said:


> If you look on their site, unless I'm missing something, they assemble the guitar for you. You can do it yourself but they do put the guitars together. They have a number of samples of custom guitars for sale, completely finished.


Maybe you're talking about a different Warmoth. I'm talking about these guys:
Warmoth Custom Guitar Parts - Custom bass and guitar bodies and necks

Custom bodies, custom necks, and all the parts necessary to assemble your own guitar. Essentially, custom "kit" guitars. Nothing leaves their location preassembled due to their licensing agreement with Fender. It's actually even a risk for them to sell bodies along with their necks, but I guess Fender just looks the other way on that one.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

jbealsmusic said:


> Maybe you're talking about a different Warmoth. I'm talking about these guys:
> Warmoth Custom Guitar Parts - Custom bass and guitar bodies and necks
> 
> Custom bodies, custom necks, and all the parts necessary to assemble your own guitar. Essentially, custom "kit" guitars. Nothing leaves their location preassembled due to their licensing agreement with Fender. It's actually even a risk for them to sell bodies along with their necks, but I guess Fender just looks the other way on that one.


Well, I must admit that you are correct. I have not looked at their site for a couple of years and apparently they have changed their business focus. The site looks familiar but is very different from the way it used to look. You could customize your guitar online and they would build it or partially build it for you, your choice. Thank you for your correction.


----------

